# bear lake



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

HAS ANYONE FISHED BEAR LATELY AND HAVE ANY REPORTS?????????????:whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I haven't but I've been wanting to go up there for a few weeks...so I'm interested in hearing any reports from anyone.


----------

